# The Demise of the American Male



## 63Vette (Mar 7, 2013)

Death of the Alpha Male:

http://www.menshealth.com/ripped/de...Health-_-Content-Ripped-_-DeathoftheAlphaMale

Clearly a change for the worse:

http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/features/2008/04/wolcott200804

*Are we a dying breed? If so, why?*

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## DF (Mar 7, 2013)

Well it comes down to all the BS that's in our food & the air we breathe.  Fucking hormones in food, toxins in water, damn hormone disruptor shit. It's turning us all into metro sexual fags.


----------



## Georgia (Mar 7, 2013)

1% per year? In the next century there will be nothing but females


----------



## DF (Mar 7, 2013)

Georgia said:


> 1% per year? In the next century there will be nothing but females



At least we'll have tits to play with.


----------



## DarksideSix (Mar 7, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> At least we'll have tits to play with.



yeah, our own!


----------



## whitelml (Mar 7, 2013)

Trt will become the usual thing to do


----------



## losieloos (Mar 7, 2013)

Seems like the government is hiding something from us.


----------



## mattyice (Mar 7, 2013)

Liberals women and fags make up a greater voting demographic.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 7, 2013)

Life is too easy for the vast majority of people. People have grown soft, men have grown soft. There is no struggle.   

Women have gained masculinity and have emasculated us men in the process. We therefore have to conform to this new role or be outcast by the majority.  We are too bold, too aggressive, too reactionary.  I hear it all the time from people.  It is as if it is bad to be a man anymore.  It is very sad.


----------



## Azog (Mar 7, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> Life is too easy for the vast majority of people. People have grown soft, men have grown soft. There is no struggle.
> 
> Women have gained masculinity and have emasculated us men in the process. We therefore have to conform to this new role or be outcast by the majority.  We are too bold, too aggressive, too reactionary.  I hear it all the time from people.  It is as if it is bad to be a man anymore.  It is very sad.




This x100. It is a villainous act to act like a man of old. We are supposed to act like women with cocks. It is bullshit, and I say to hell with it.


----------



## regular (Mar 7, 2013)

63Vette said:


> *Are we a dying breed? If so, why?*



Increase usage of xenoestrogens is the theory which makes most sense to me. Specifically endocrine disrupting compounds in plastics. Plastics usage has exploded it's almost impossible to avoid substances which tamper with the male reproductive system.

Socially men are increasingly encouraged to feminise themselves especially in the media. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoestrogen#Common_environmental_estrogens
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3447581/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bisphenol_A#Health_effects
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17120534
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17654243
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polystyrene


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 7, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> At least we'll have tits to play with.



You won't have any tits at all to play with
They'll all be lesbian carpet munchers
By then


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 7, 2013)

My generation.. fucking pansies. It's how most have been raised (by parents & society). bunch of guys who have emotions like females and gossip about each other. Since when did being a "man" change from keeping your mouth shut and enduring hardships for the greater good of women and children to being an emotional, irrational little bitch?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2013)

My grandfather now there was a man 4 years of war 20 years of jail.Came out like nothing happened what happened nothing.


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 7, 2013)

Adam Carroll's wrote a book called "in 50 years well all be chicks"

It has nothing to do with the scientific facts of declining t-levels or endocrine but more so discusses along the lines of the general degradation of our society and the "pussificafion" of America. It's a comedy book so there is some humor in there but it's a serious subject & problem in my opinion


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 7, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> *Adam Carroll's *wrote a book called "in 50 years well all be chicks"



ADAM CAROLLA (fucking edit function)


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 7, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Adam Carroll's wrote a book called "in 50 years well all be chicks"
> 
> It has nothing to do with the scientific facts of declining t-levels or endocrine but more so discusses along the lines of the general degradation of our society and the "pussificafion" of America. It's a comedy book so there is some humor in there but it's a serious subject & problem in my opinion



Pussification..... That's exactly what's evolving
Androsport. What a shame. Such a great
Country being pussified from within.


----------



## PFM (Mar 7, 2013)

Earrings
Gold chains
Sequins of males on your pants and shirts
Pants down
Hats sideways

You cumballs don't get it, you are turning into feminine punks.

Used to be the women dresses up. Now you Metro Douche Bags are the new females.

Besides we know you queers are dressing that way to compete with other men.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 7, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Adam Carroll's wrote a book called "in 50 years well all be chicks"
> 
> It has nothing to do with the scientific facts of declining t-levels or endocrine but more so discusses along the lines of the general degradation of our society and the "pussificafion" of America. It's a comedy book so there is some humor in there but it's a serious subject & problem in my opinion



That book is hilarious.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 7, 2013)

A a mix of everything.  Society, pollution and No Male role models in the households anymore.  Govt wants a bunch of pussies that won't fight back anyhow.  Here is a little clip of something I had read a while back. I have instituted most myself, for me and my family's sake:

3 Things You Can Do Right Now To Limit Your Exposure to Hormone Mimicking Toxins

1. Get rid of your vinyl shower curtain, air fresheners, and non-stick pans.

Chemicals called phthalates, which make plastic things soft and rubbery (like rubber ducks), mimic human hormones. They’re found in shower curtains, air fresheners, and body care products. PFCs (perfluorinated chemicals) found in non-stick cookware are linked to cancer.

I have a basic fabric shower curtain, and recently switched to stainless steel cookware.

2. Switch to natural skin and hair products.

The authors of the book found their levels of phthalates increased by as much as 22 times after they used common, brand name personal care products.  Since most countries don’t have to list “phthalates” on their list of ingredients, most opt for the name “fragrance.” (Look at the ingredients on the back of your shampoo or shaving cream. If “fragrance” is listed, it probably contains phthalates.)

Products I use instead:

Herban Cowboy deodorant (I actually like this, even though it’s not an antiperspirant)
Everyman Jack face wash and shaving cream
Method body wash
Griffin Remedy shampoo and conditioner

3. Stop microwaving stuff in plastic.

From the Slow Death by Rubber Duck website:

Polycarbonate plastic containers use bisphenol A (BPA) which mimics estrogen, and has been linked to a host of health problems from breast cancer to diabetes. The authors’ levels of BPA increased 7.5 times after eating canned foods out of a microwavable, polycarbonate plastic container. Don’t use any polycarbonate plastic containers, including baby bottles, re-usable sports bottles, or microwaveable containers. BPA also lines canned food, so choose fresh or frozen food when you can. And never microwave your food in plastic.


----------



## JoeX (Mar 7, 2013)

I think this is a cultural thing.  It starts with too many dudes putting the pussy on a pedestal and giving up their power in order to get laid.  Dudes these days are shadier than ever..."Bros before hoes" is out the window if they get a chance to sell out another guy and get some.  I don't blame the chicks for this, they have the right to try for the sweetest deal they can get, but this is all on the "nice guys" that give them the best of both the traditional male and female roles.  Now they're expecting not only to get doors held open for them and expensive dinners and dates paid for, but to be equal and make the decisions too.  No one to blame for that being acceptable but the guys that let it.


----------



## PFM (Mar 7, 2013)

I hear grown males talk about what they are going to wear, how many shoes they have etc: just makes me wanna puke.

Remember guys you learned that behavior from media and marketing, you probably grew up with it............bottom line it's fucking GHAY!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 8, 2013)

PFM said:


> I hear grown males talk about what they are going to wear, how many shoes they have etc: just makes me wanna puke.
> 
> Remember guys you learned that behavior from media and marketing, you probably grew up with it............bottom line it's fucking GHAY!



I miss my Grandfather the older I get the more I act like him.   I couldnt agree more with all of you.  We are the last of the mohicans.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 8, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> Life is too easy for the vast majority of people. People have grown soft, men have grown soft. There is no struggle.
> 
> Women have gained masculinity and have emasculated us men in the process. We therefore have to conform to this new role or be outcast by the majority.  We are too bold, too aggressive, too reactionary.  I hear it all the time from people.  It is as if it is bad to be a man anymore.  It is very sad.



" conform to this new role or be outcast"
It's amazing how all of the pussies united
And pussified everything. Making being 
A fit, rough tough, out going, active, non- lazy
Guy a bad thing. 
Why are we letting them get away
With that???
We need to change that back!!


----------



## PFM (Mar 10, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> ADAM CAROLLA (fucking edit function)



On another note women becoming dudes. High testosterone, unnaturally low BF%'s, lats and shoulders wider then their hips. When they shut down their menstrual cycle and have to get boobs to replace what they worked and juiced off.............they're just dudes with a vagina to me.

 A woman without curves is like a road without corners. You get where you're going quickly - but it's boring as hell!

Males going for masculation of females is just as bad as females buying into this Metro Fag male garbage.


----------



## PFM (Mar 10, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> " conform to this new role or be outcast"
> It's amazing how all of the pussies united
> And pussified everything. Making being
> A fit, rough tough, out going, active, non- lazy
> ...



Let's examine this from a Big Money/Corporation perspective. This Unisex/ Metro Sexual trend being fed to a generation is for the "level playing field". Even the worst kids sport teams gets a trophy and recognition. Girls on boy's teams, make everyone equal. Females already compete with clothes, make-up and hair, now I see the males doing it. Out dress the next guy in whatever that ridiculous crap I see these days and make Big Money even more money. Stupid fucking sheeple.

Well guess what...........PFM doesn't but into this. I not a pussified puke and the only men my age that have a chance at giving me a run for the money are doing a whole lot more then listening to media and what their wife or GF says looks good. Hell.........how many little boys I see with queer grown out hair these day...........that's mommy's bright idea, not daddy. But if mommy is wearing the pants then Little Skyler is going dress and groom like a little girl.

Offended? Go call the ACLU or Al Sharpton (just remember if you're white they don't give two chits).


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 10, 2013)

^^^^didnt mean to hit the dislike on
That one. Damn iPhones jumpy sometimes


----------



## Chainman (Mar 10, 2013)

Divorce.......we have a generation of "men" that were raised completely by their mothers or spent 5-7 days a month with there fathers. Boys need to be with there fathers to know how to be a man. My parents divorced when I was 12 and my father was out of my life for good. I lucked out and had my maternal grandfather step in and become the male rolemodel in my life, and boy did I learn how to be a man. He was a tabacco farmer as a young man, worked in oil fields, WWII Vet, plumber/steamfitter for the last 30 years of his working life. He taught me about respect, how to earn it and who to give it to. He was the man of the house, provided for his wife and kids. He didn't take shit from anyone, and was glad to tell you if he thought you were full of shit. I now have a responsibility to pass this on to my sons. 

I saw an example of the single mom problem yesterday. In a restaurant a big fat mom and her FAT little son sit down at the table next to ours. The kid was maybe 10, had to weigh 175lbs, all of 4' tall. He had his game boy out from the time he sat down to the time his 1/2lb hamburger, fries and coke ( he drank 5 glasses that I saw ) were delivered. Soft spoken, couldn't look anyone in the eye, cried when mommy told him to put his game down to eat, then picked it back up while he was eating. I felt sorry for him......

I don't know about the science of why men have been pussified, but I can plainly see the social problems that have caused it.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 10, 2013)

Real men dont grow there hair out..

The only time a man should have long hair is if he is in famous rock band which somehow made it out of the 80s or unless he is wearing the WWE intercontinental title.. I dont give a flying fuck! CUT YOUR HAIR HOMO


----------



## Yaya (Mar 10, 2013)

*Don frye*, thats who all american men should look like


----------



## mattyice (Mar 10, 2013)

Yaya... long hair is cool... sorry bro.  Nothing pussy about a man growing his hair out.  Skinny jeans... now this screams pussification.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 10, 2013)

Mattyice....long hair is not cool.. sorry bro.. Something very pussy about a man growing his hair out unless he has the intercontinental title or maybe if he is tarzans cousin. Also, yes... Skinny jeans is also very gay, like long hair.


----------



## mattyice (Mar 10, 2013)

I order you to stop.  Long hair is not gay or pussified as a general statement... many great examples of manly men sporting the long hair... go.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 10, 2013)

i order you to cut your fucking hair... go, hurry before people think your a chick.


----------



## mattyice (Mar 10, 2013)

I can prove I not a chick very easy. haha  Cmon man... lighten up.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 10, 2013)

and... i dont wanna hijack this thread, matty feel free to grow your hair and paint your nails


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 10, 2013)

Long hair is pretty gay. Unless you're a moonbat liberal and its gray. No wait. that is gay too.


----------



## Cashout (Mar 10, 2013)

Long hair rocks....

You have no idea how many times some woman comes up to me and says "Oh my God! You look like the guy off of that show 'Lost' Josh Holloway!

He is taller but trust me long hair is a total magnet for women... especially if you are big and ripped!


----------



## Yaya (Mar 10, 2013)

oh boy.. now we got cashout posting pictures of ellen degeneres


----------



## Cashout (Mar 10, 2013)

Yaya said:


> oh boy.. now we got cashout posting pictures of ellen degeneres



What's a matter, all yours fall out already?


----------



## whitelml (Mar 10, 2013)

Only guy that looked cool with long hair was johnny depp in Blow


----------



## Yaya (Mar 10, 2013)

Cashout said:


> What's a matter, all yours fall out already?



no, probably eventually but for now still have it all


----------



## Yaya (Mar 10, 2013)

well at least cashout is rockin the AC/DC shirt


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 10, 2013)

bros it not how long your hair is....ok its how long your penis is I got u all beat


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 10, 2013)

Yaya said:


> *Don frye*, thats who all american men should look like



Fuckin A, a man that changes is own oil and horse shoes before lunch.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 10, 2013)

Been good riding with you boys


----------



## Yaya (Mar 10, 2013)

don frye  1

man with long blond hair  0


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 10, 2013)

they both had brain damage after that fight.That hair on that jap did look funny


----------

